

Microsoft is incapable of innovating - hizanberg
http://gist.io/3318944

======
ali255
Microsoft is in a lot of trouble certainly. Reading both sides of the aisle on
Microsoft, I think the products Microsoft produces for Businesses (SQl Server,
Office Pro, etc.) will keep them from losing a significant chunk of PC sales
to Businesses. However, Businesses only account for 40% of Microsoft PC Sales
(based on Calculations I did off of Microsoft earnings press releases).

If they can't restructure their company they will have to eventually reduce in
size significantly to maintain profitability.

------
aj
Really? And what was Kinect? If not an innovation and a game changing product?

